# Name suggestions please



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_Patchwork Princess is cute!_


----------



## westerncowgurl (Jul 14, 2010)

ya i like patchwork princes to


----------



## horseanimal11 (May 19, 2010)

I third that.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Me too!  but hows about;
Pretty in Paint
Splash n' Dazzle
Colorful Dreams
Patterns of Elegance


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

yeah they are really good....never thought of anything like that :lol:


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

I found it!! Hope to see you at some shows, ill be crossing the borders a bit...Sucks that we dont know who she is out of, beacause you could of used their prefex.. Btw im really bad at names ;P

Well so far i have come up with: 

Colour me celtic (I tried adding a bit of irish in it to bring out the connie in her)
Colour me Álainn (irish again pronounced aw-lyn, it means pretty)
Paint my world
Splash of Class
Kyssed by Colour (i think its kinda cute)
Tess's Artistic Affair
Chrome Accents
Patched Ambition 
Court of Colour (i liked this one to)



I used to show a Tess but her name was boring "Otway Veiw Tessa" and she was a shetty


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I like Patcwork Princess (and then her nickname could be Patches)

I also like Tessalation. (it means the geometric design technique used by the famous artist M. C. Escher)


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

wow you all come up with awesome names thanx heaps 
And do you do Cessnock show jackofdiamonds? that is where i live and it will most likely br my first show. Oh and it is in NSW


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

HAHA Havnt heard of it but ill put it down on the list, hopefully it doesnt clash with a big show. lol we travel alot for different shows..just a bit keen..Im moving to qld at the moment though. Are you doing PC ring or open?


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

umm nto quiet sure as yet. most likely open. I love to do the hack class. We did a bit of dressage training today. Not a lesson, just practising the test. We dont have an arena so i had to find a patch of ground,,grrrr..lol... but we practice hacking alot. I dont know why but i just love it. I had a pony club ribbon day the other day and we came 3rd! im happy but everyone knew who was going to win. A small little show pony that moved like a robot and was ridden in a double bridle with its head on its chest.


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

PintoTess said:


> umm nto quiet sure as yet. most likely open. I love to do the hack class. We did a bit of dressage training today. Not a lesson, just practising the test. We dont have an arena so i had to find a patch of ground,,grrrr..lol... but we practice hacking alot. I dont know why but i just love it. I had a pony club ribbon day the other day and we came 3rd! im happy but everyone knew who was going to win. A small little show pony that moved like a robot and was ridden in a double bridle with its head on its chest.


So is it a show or a dressage test?? lol im a bit blonde HAHA! I know what you mean...However i do ride the riding ponies in doubles, its rare nowadays to find one that moves with big, elastic and expressive movement. Mine do though  What they dont understand is if there head isnt on the chest they get much more collection throughout the hindquaters, in end bigger movement.lol I want to go up to some of those kids and rip the ponies of them. haha there very hard to beat on something that isnt the usual sought after type. But Its just that judges opinion on they day. Also if it's a show i would have a work out in the back of your mind because sometimes they like to see how you can create something that show's off your horse. Not often but they suprise you.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

it was a hack class lol  i dont need to ride tess in a double to get her collected. luckily, cos if not used right they are quiet harsh :/


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

Haha! thanks  Good luck with it ill be cheering you on!! Yeah, I dont have to use a double but showing is all about "fashion". lol  they can be harsh but i mean even a snaffle is harsh. Found a name you like??


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

i agree that any bit can be harsh though :/ i liked all the ones that you suggested..its just the hard job of trying to pick one. lol


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

PintoTess said:


> i agree that any bit can be harsh though :/ i liked all the ones that you suggested..its just the hard job of trying to pick one. lol


dont feel pressured to pick mine..


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

no! they are way better than any of mine


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

ok so here is a pic of her so you can see what suits her.
P.S..this was a year ago...she goes on the bit now 
and dont rip on my short joddies! Tess broke em..stood on them evil little....


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

PintoTess said:


> ok so here is a pic of her so you can see what suits her.
> P.S..this was a year ago...she goes on the bit now
> and dont rip on my short joddies! Tess broke em..stood on them evil little....


oops she just broke my joddie clips, and scuffed my boots, and chewed her brushed, and broke her good bridle, and rolled her feed bucket down the hill and into the dam, and kicked me in the face (ouch!) and the hand and the hip, and attcked my evil looking red jumper on the fence (only looked evil to her though), and ate zorros tail...
sorry that was completely random, just making my point about my short joddies lol


----------



## trailqueen (Sep 14, 2010)

She's a pretty girl, so how about

Painted Lady

Paint me Pinto

but I also like Patchwork Princess


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

PintoTess said:


> oops she just broke my joddie clips, and scuffed my boots, and chewed her brushed, and broke her good bridle, and rolled her feed bucket down the hill and into the dam, and kicked me in the face (ouch!) and the hand and the hip, and attcked my evil looking red jumper on the fence (only looked evil to her though), and ate zorros tail...
> sorry that was completely random, just making my point about my short joddies lol


I liked Patchwork Princess until I read this, what a little horror!! She looks so sweet and innocent though 

What about Patchwork Pushy Princess? Ha ha


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

hhahahahahhahahahah 
i wouldnt say she is a princess lol


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

I just wanted to bump this up


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

love patchwork princess but i have some of my own too:

all of these names have to do with her colour:

painted rose

painted lady

splash of colour

artistic lisence 

paint me a river

paint me a picture


----------

